
‘Uncanny Valley’ Charts a Tech Pilgrim’s Progress - brooklyndude
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/31/books/review-uncanny-valley-anna-wiener.html
======
brooklyndude
When the NYTs says, "this is an extraordinary book", generally worth a read if
you are in the biz.

"Only later does she realize that her empathetic impulses may have led her
astray. She was so fixated on trying to discern what motivated people that she
lost sight of the vast, exceedingly powerful system she was participating in,
and what the system was doing — not just to her, but to everybody."

